# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  แนะนำแบบการขึ้นรูปชิ้นงานด้วยการแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี   CNC FOAM CARVE

## ne589yoka

การแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE )  ถ้าพูดถึงงานแกะโฟมเราก็จะนึกถึง งานแกะโฟมที่เป็น งานด้านประติมากรรม ส่วนมากนั้นจะนำโฟม ไปทำเป็นต้นแบบ 
และขึ้นรูปทำไฟเบอร์ แล้วนำไปหล่อเป็นชิ้นงานอีกที กรรมวิธีการทำค่อนข้างบานตะไท  และซับซ้อนพอสมควร ไม่ว่าจะเป็นการหล่อด้วยขี้ผึ้ง หรือ การนำไปทำเป็นผนังปูนซีเมนต์ 
เพื่อกรุเป็นผนังกันเสียง หรือกรุโฟมทำเป็นคิ้วบัว ก็ได้ แต่ทุกอย่างสามารถเริ่มแรกที่การแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE ) ทั้งนั้น งานที่สามารถ 
แกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE )ได้ก็มี ได้แก่
1. งานโมเดล ในการผลิตบางครั้งจำเป็นต้องขึ้นตัวอย่าง หรือ โมเดลขนาดเท่าชิ้นงานจริงเพื่อให้ลูกค้าจับต้องชิ้นงานก่อนการผลิตแบบแมสโปรดักชั่น
2. งานประติมากรรมทุกชนิดไม่ว่าจะเล็กจะใหญ่ รวมทั้งงานสากลทั่วไป การใช้โฟมทำให้ประหยัดทุนการการออกแบบ โดยเราไม่ต้องทำการปั้นชิ้นงานขนาดเท่าจริง 
เราอาจให้ศิลปินปั่นชิ้นงานขนาดเล็กแล้วเรานำมาสะพัดสเกลด้วยโปรแกรมคอมพิวเตอร์ก็ได้
3. งานพระ เกจิอาจารย์ เทพต่างๆ นำมาประยุกต์ใช้ในการย่อ หรือ สะพัด พระพุทธรูป จากขนาดเล็กมาเป็นพระห้อยคอ หรือ ย่อเหรียญให้มีหลายๆขนาดได้
4. งานสถาปนิกที่นำงานแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE )ไปปติยัตบ้าน,อาคาร,สถานศึกษา,โรงแรม,รีสอร์ท อาจนำโฟมไปเคลือบผิวแข็งด้วยเรซิ่นเพื่อใช้ในงานประดับตกแต่ง
5. งานสถาปัตยกรรมต่างๆ มักนิยมทำโฟมขึ้นมาก่อนเกี่ยวกับช่วยให้การทำแม่พิมพ์ไฟเบอร์ของคอนกรีตง่ายขึ้น และได้รูปทรงแปลกๆมาใช้ในงานสถาปัตยกรรม
6. งาน มาสคอทส์ และฉากหลัง ฉากละครเวที โดยนำโฟมที่ได้มาพ่นสีหรือทาสีหรือเคลือบผิวแข็ง เพื่อให้ใช้ในงานแสดงต่างๆ
7. แกะโฟมเป็นลายไทย แกะโฟมเชิงพาณิชย์ศิลป์ แล้วนำไปพ่นสี เช่นการใช้โฟมในงานแต่งงาน กลุ่ม Back Drop งานวัด หรือ งานแสดงสินค้าต่างๆ
8. แกะโฟมทำป้ายคัทเอ้าท์ตามงานต่างๆ ตัวอย่างเช่น งานเลี้ยง, งานแต่งงาน, งานบวช
9. แกะโฟมทำซุ้มเฉลิมพระเกียรติ หรือทำซุ้มงานราชพิธี ดัง วันพ่อ,วันแม่,ซุ้มค่อมถนน,ประตู				   
10. แกะโฟมตราสัญญาลักษณ์ต่างๆ  อาจใช้แล้วทิ้ง ไม่ก็ ใช้เพื่อไปทำแบบหล่อ เพื่อให้ได้ตราสัญลักษณ์ที่คงทนถาวรต่อไป




งานที่กล่าวมาทุกสิ่งหากไม่ได้แกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE )  ก็ต้องอาศัยแรงงานคนทำทั้งนั้น ถ้าหากไปจ้างร้านรับแกะโฟมก็คงจะมีค่าจ้างเยอะเลย 
ด้วยเหตุว่าเป็นงานฝีมือ และยังเสียเวลาในการทำมากกว่า เราจึงอยากแนะนำให้แกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE )   ซึ่งเป็นเครื่องแกะโฟมที่สารพัดประโยชน์ 
และแม่นยำสามารถแกะได้จำนวนมากในเวลาที่ในทันที   วิธีการแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE ) ก็ง่ายเพียงแค่เรียนรู้การใช้โปรแกรมการ ทำ G - code 
และออกกฎดอกในการกัดงานได้ก็สามารถทำงานกับเครื่องแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE MACHINE ) ได้แล้ว การบำรุงรักษาเครื่องแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี 
( CNC FOAM CARVE MACHINE) ก็ดูแลหวานคอแร้งไม่ยุ่งยากเพราะเมื่อแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE ) แล้วก็ทำความสะอาดโดยการดูดเม็ดโฟมออกให้หมด
หลังจากนั้นก็ชะโอ้โลมน้ำมันเครื่องจักรทิ้งไว้ก็เรียบร้อย




ในการแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE ) ยังทำผลได้อีกหลากหลาย ตามความต้องการของลูกค้าได้ อีกทั้งโฟมยังมีขนาดเบาและต้นทุนต่ำ 
การแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE ) จึงมีความโดดเด่นในงานด้านต่างๆ  ส่วนประกอบที่สำคัญที่สุดเราต้องมีแบบที่ชัดเจนมีทั้งแบบนูนต่ำและแบบ2D , 3D  
และวัตถุดิบที่นำมาตัดต้องเป็นวัตถุดิบที่มีเนื้อแน่นพิสดาร และตัดให้พอดีกับชิ้นงาน จึงจะสามารถแกะได้  นอกจากการ แกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี ( CNC FOAM CARVE )
ที่เป็นแบบ 3Dแล้วยังสามารถตัดทะลุตามแบบ 2D ได้อีกด้วย และยังเป็นที่นิยมใช้กันมากที่สุดในเวลานี้ เพื่อความทันสมัย  ทันอกทันใจ เพิ่มความสะดวกให้กับลูกค้าในราคาสบายๆ




วิธีการการแกะโฟมซีเอ็นซี
1. เตรียมตัวรูปหรือแบบงานหรือชิ้นงานจริงที่ต้องการแกะสลัก
2. ทำรูปหรือแบบงานที่เรียกร้องเป็นไฟล์ 3D โดยใช้โปรแกรมเขียนแบบ  หรือ ใช้การสแกนสามมิติ ( 3D SCAN) จากชิ้นงานจริง
3. ได้แบบงานเป็นไฟล์ในคอมพิวเตอร์ จากนั้นเราจะทำการปรับผิวงานให้มีความเรียบที่มีเหตุผลกับขนาดงานที่ต้องการ
4. ย่อ หรือ ขยาย ไฟล์ 3D ที่ได้ ให้ได้ขนาดตามการประยุกต์ใช้งานที่หน้างาน
5. แปลงไฟล์ 3D ให้เป็น G-Code ด้วยจะนำ G-Code ไปใช้กัดงานกับเครื่องซีเอ็นซี
6. นำชิ้นงานโฟมที่ได้ไปขัดแต่งผิว ให้ได้ตามคุณภาพ ของผิวงานที่ต้องการ

----------


## ne589yoka

FOAM CNC GOOD TOPIC

----------


## ne589yoka

Good Foam CNC Machine Topic

----------


## ne589yoka

FOAM CNC MACHINING CENTER

----------

